# Contact lenses



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My daughter wants to get contact lenses and as we're going to the UK for a few days her penny pinching mum is thinking about the price. Would it be worth looking into this in the UK or is there not a lot of difference in price? And what about glasses?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I did the same thing last year. I went to england thinking that they'd be cheaper there and easier. However, the opticians wouldnt do it as it involves going back a couple of times for fittings etc. And actually it wasnt much cheaper than spain!? Alot depends on your daughters eye shape too. I have an astigmatism (my eyes arent perfectly spherical?) so my lenses have to be custom made. Apparently this means I cant use the cheaper on line services (typical) where you can simply send them your prescription and they send you lenses!

Has she used lenses before?? Cos initially I found them quite difficult and was actually pleased to be able to nip to the opticians when I had a problem - in fact I used to have to go there to get them to remove them for me cos I couldnt get them out by myself - that, of course was after it had taken me several hours to get them in lol!! I'm squeamish ok???? It only takes me a few minutes now that I'm used to them!!! I recommend them, glasses are a bloody nuisance. They steam up in the winter, they slide off your nose in the heat, sun glasses become a problem, reactive lenses are expensive, especially if the prescription needs changing frequently.......

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I did the same thing last year. I went to england thinking that they'd be cheaper there and easier. However, the opticians wouldnt do it as it involves going back a couple of times for fittings etc. And actually it wasnt much cheaper than spain!? Alot depends on your daughters eye shape too. I have an astigmatism (my eyes arent perfectly spherical?) so my lenses have to be custom made. Apparently this means I cant use the cheaper on line services (typical) where you can simply send them your prescription and they send you lenses!
> 
> Has she used lenses before?? Cos initially I found them quite difficult and was actually pleased to be able to nip to the opticians when I had a problem - in fact I used to have to go there to get them to remove them for me cos I couldnt get them out by myself - that, of course was after it had taken me several hours to get them in lol!! I'm squeamish ok???? It only takes me a few minutes now that I'm used to them!!! I recommend them, glasses are a bloody nuisance. They steam up in the winter, they slide off your nose in the heat, sun glasses become a problem, reactive lenses are expensive, especially if the prescription needs changing frequently.......
> 
> Jo xxx


No, she hasn't used contact lenses before and I think she has astigmatism too.
So this might be more expensive than we thought....
I know that she might find it very difficult at first. It's good to know that you recommend them even though it's tough in the beginning.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

OH used to get hers from the US by post. Don't know why....I'll ask later.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> OH used to get hers from the US by post. Don't know why....I'll ask later.


Thanks, and why _*used*_ to???


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thanks, and why _*used*_ to???


Hi PW,

My missus gets hers from Day Soft by far the cheapest and i (think) they post free here to Spain. Shes used them for years both in the UK and here with no problems.

Good luck and a Merry Christmas to all of you

D


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

But with an astigmatism its difficult to get disposable or postal lenses, cos apparently they have to be specially shaped as opposed to the standard fit!!?? That said, one year on, I'm wondering whether to try some. When I'm back in the UK next week I'm going to get my eyes tested to check my prescription and then maybe try some postal ones as they are without doubt cheaper. Of course you then have to decide whether she wants disposable, long life, soft, coloured..... Altho mine last a year, I think the disposable ones would be easier, it saves on all the cleaning and messing around. Apperently you buy them monthly from "whoever"!?

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Hi PW,
> 
> My missus gets hers from Day Soft by far the cheapest and i (think) they post free here to Spain. Shes used them for years both in the UK and here with no problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks Drooby. Will file away that info to be investigated at a later date!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I wear gas permeable lenses which last for years if you're careful and give much better vision if you're short sighted. They are about £150 with the consultation included and mine take a couple of weeks to be delivered. It might be that your daughter has a special requirement and that the lenses have to be made for her so bear that in mind. Branded cleaning fluids are cheaper here in Spain (about 7€ compared to £9) but Asda (and possibly others) do own brands which are about £3. 

The last time we went to the optician was about three years - Specsavers in England. The bill for two consultations, contact lenses and Mrs. Jimenata's specs was over £800 . You can tell how much her specs were.

If you buy non-disposable long-life lenses like mine buy a spare pair at the same time as they are very easy to lose especially when you are not used to them. They should do them at a knock down price. Also get the prescription details and make sure the details are complete so you can order spares online. 

Also (sorry, bit of a brain dump) you will probably have to get your eyes tested every two years.


----------



## RachNurse (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello specsavers do postal lenses for astigmatism however if the post to Spain I've no idea but if they do them I'm sure you'd be able to get them online from somewhere. My brother tried them his astigmatism is worse than mine, I can get away with torics which are for mild astigmatism and specsavers were doing monthly ones for me for £13 a month. Sorry if this doesn't make a great deal of sense lol I'm mid night shift from a quick return from an early so I'm a tad tired lol


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have been wearing contacts since I was 22 and that was at a time when the world was still in sepia. I also have astigmatism so soft lenses don't work too well. However, for about 25 years I have been wearing a lens called Nova (although now they call them by another name I think). They are very expensive but can last ten years so they work out far cheaper than disposable. I think they cost between £200 and £300 a pair. But there is a huge benefit from wearing this type of lens and that is it radically slows down any worsening. This is because the lens is quite small and sits directly over the pupil. One reason why some spec wearers find their prescription getting worse (until about the age of 45 when your arms begin to shrink so that they are no longer long enough to read anything) is that they rarely look through the centre of the lens which is the only part of a glasses ldens where the prescription is perfect. The small contact lens follows your eye movement. These lenses are also highly gas permeable and have a hard centre and a soft coating (bit like a chocolate) which means that you get the benefit of accuracy from a glass lens but the comfort of a soft lens. Also, they fully correct astigmatism. You're not supposed to but I swim with them in and often open my eyes under water and I haven't lost them yet 0 my current pair are now 12 years old and still perfecto. Cleaning them is incredibly easy as you only have to soak them overnight. Their surface is protected so you cannot build up deposits of proteins or calcium. If I recall the company that sell them is called David Thomas Contact Lenses. I know they have outlets throughout Europe but I haven't checked up on Spain, although I will do should my current pair need replacing. I have to say that I think they are only supposed to last 5 years but that has never been my experience but even 5 years still makes them far cheaper than disposable lenses. And they are incredibly easy to put in and take out. Hope that helps


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine cost approx 10euros for monthly disposables from my local optician - I usually get 6 months supply and it includes a couple of bottles of all-in-one solution as well.

Be aware that astigmatism can come and go as the shape of your eyes change - I started off with normal soft lenses, changed to torics for about a couple of years and then returned to normal ones again. When I was in the UK, it was part of the deal with Specsavers that you had your eyes checked every year if you were part of their contact lens package and they'd remind you of it. Just make sure if you go down this route here in Spain that you still get your eyes checked regularly if you have contact lenses.....they can pick up all kinds of nasties then early on.

Lens solution can be very pricey - around 13 euros upwards - but then our local pharmacist recommended Suentillas all-in-one solution - which costs just over 4 euros for a litre.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness. So much information!!!
Thanks to everybody for your input.
Especially those of you who were wearing toothpicks to keep your eyes open on the night shift.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Months later...
We got the contact lenses through an offer in Letsbonus - 59 euros for a (very thorough) examination, lens fitting and 60 days worth of lenses. So far so good


----------

